# 2020 boss vbx 8000 and 8’ superduty straight plow. Both come with controller but no harness or plow mount. All paperwork included and stored inside



## Jwagner920 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bought last season very well kept. Been stored inside and treated by Krown. In perfect condition. 12k for both.


----------

